# Skinny guys journey



## SunsFan (Dec 22, 2017)

So i am going to start an online journal, this is mainly to keep me motivated and to hopefully get some other skinny guys off their ass. 
I started around June this year (if im remembering correctly, crazy year lol), have fell in love with the gym and dont plan on stopping anytime soon. I have actually gone through the body transformation stage with my wife. She started at 210lbs after two babies, she has gotten herself down to 132 lbs with only diet, she never stepped foot in a gym. Now she is at her weight she is comfortable with she started going to the gym about a month ago to tighten everything up. It only took her 6 months to loose it all, with only diet and garcinia cambogia? and raspberry keytones. I have included some pics below also.
I started at 138 lbs, i actually thought i was 143 lbs but my scale was inaccurate lol. Currently i am at 166 lbs as of today. I did slack in the gym for the month of November and first half of December. This was due to my job and i am flying all across the US during that time period. THink i was home for a period of 4 days the entire time. Lost about 3lbs, alot due to tiredness and not alot of time to eat sometimes. I know i know not an excuse. Log starting below. I plan to update this every month.

*Starting Stats:*
138lbs
6ft
Couldnt bench 70lbs lol

*Current Stats:*
166lbs
I am still 6ft
Can lift much heavier (stats below)

*Workout Schedule *
Warm up and stretch before every workout

Sunday
Rest Day

Monday
Incline Bench - 110lbx12, 135lbx8, 150lbx6
Flat Bench - 110lbx12, 135lbx8, 150lbx6
Fly's (machine) - 90lbsx15, 110lbx13, 110lb to failure

Tricept pushdown (bar) - 100lbx10, 110lbx8, 120lbx6
Skullcrusher (bar) - 30lbx10, 30lbx10, 35lbx6
Tricept pulldown (rope) - 70lbx12, 70lbx12, 100lb to failure

Shrugs - 50lbx12, 60lbx10, 70lb to failure (usually only a few)

Tuesday
Military Press (dumbbells) - 40lbx10, 45lbx10, 50lbx8
Military press (barbell) - 30lb to failure, five minute rest, 30lb to failure
Rear delt raise - 20lbx12, 20lbx10
Front Raise - 10lbx10, 15lbx8
Side raise - 10lbx10, 15lbx8

Squat - 110lbx10, 160lbx8, 180lb as many as i can
Leg press - need to get the weight here, didnt write it down
Leg curl - need to get the weight here, didnt write it down
Calf Raises - 90lbx15, 110lbx10, 110lb to failure

Wednesday
Rest Day

Thursday
Deadlift - 70lbsx10, 120lbsx10, 210x4
Standing Tbar row - 50lbsx10, 85lbsx8, 100lbsx8
Pulldown (cables) - 60lbsx10, 80lbsx8, 115lbsx8

Hammer Curls - 25lbsx10, 35lbsx10, 35lbsx10
Ezbar Curl - 35lbsx10, 50lbsx8, 50lbsx8
Rope Curl (cables) - 50lbsx10, 50lbsx10, 50lbs to failure

Calf Raises - 90lbx15, 110lbx10, 110lb to failure


Friday
I use this day to rotate an additional day above each week. This week it was another Monday, next week will be another Tuesday, following week i will switch Tuesday and Thursday and put an extra Thursday like above in. This would give me enough rest between working out same body parts again. Does that make sense?

I came up with this schedule by myself, please feel free to critique it and point to where you think i could improve.


*Diet

*I try to keep this the same everyday


Breakfast (this is a pre-workout meal, usually an hour before workout)- 4 eggs, baked beans, two pieces of bread with butter, orange juice
Pre-workout shake - C4
Post-workout shake - two scoops of ON 100% Whey - about 44g protein

Lunch - Chiptole Buritto - not sure of protein, says its around 1100 calories

Dinner - whatever wife cooks, example - chicken breast, rice, broccoli, sweet potatoes, ice cream

Before Bed - GNC Pro Bulk Mass Gainer Shake - 1200 calories, 50g protein

I know i should be counting my protein intake more. I plan to keep better track of this. 


*Before*


View attachment 5118
View attachment 5119
View attachment 5120
View attachment 5121
View attachment 5122





*Now - December 2017
*


----------



## SunsFan (Dec 22, 2017)

Before - not sure why didnt upload above


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 22, 2017)

So you went from 138 to 166 but are still 6 feet? Try bumping your calcium intake to put some inches on.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 22, 2017)

Strong work for both you and your wife.  Keep us posted on the progress.  Patience and perseverance.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 22, 2017)

You both did awesome work so far. Your wife looks like a new person.


----------



## BigJohnny (Dec 22, 2017)

Damn good work for both of y’all!


----------



## Jin (Dec 23, 2017)

Wow, great work so far. Get your wife toned up and she'll look amazing (looks good now). You've put on some good size. Keep it up!


----------



## jrsgym (Dec 25, 2017)

Congrats. Keep up the good work.


----------



## StillKickin (Dec 26, 2017)

Fantastic for both of you.
Its easier and really more fulfilling when your spouse is right there with you!
Good job guys.

Uhhmmm I have to ask how your wife looks so relaxed while what looks like a 2 yr old child with shorts on is coming out of her ass..??
:32 (20):


----------



## SunsFan (Dec 26, 2017)

StillKickin said:


> Fantastic for both of you.
> Its easier and really more fulfilling when your spouse is right there with you!
> Good job guys.
> 
> ...




HAHA didnt even notice that until now. She doesnt even let me in the back door :32 (10):


----------



## tinymk (Dec 26, 2017)

Keep up the good work


----------

